# 50 hp 4stroke



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

6 year old motor, I'd do a complete tune up
change oil and filter, lube all zerk fittings, lower unit lube change,
fuel system cleanup and check from tank to fuel pump
rebuild the carb(s), pull the prop and grease the splines
check the spark intensity, check spark plug gaps
synchronize the linkages...
sounds like a busy weekend


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Carb.

Honda's have small passages that ultimately make they very fuel efficient.  The carb needs to be rebuilt (cleaned) very carefully to make sure all the passages are clear.  You will find several threads here that should help.  I suggest a bucket carb soaker such as the one available from NAPA.  Make sure you install  a 10 micron filter with a clear bowl in line to filter out any junk before making it's way to the carb.

Most important. Once it's running correctly be sure to use the boat. Boats running daily/weekly statistically have far fewer problems than boats that have been sitting.

as always, just my .00000000000001.34 sense


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

My 1998 Honda 50 sat for a long time before I got it. I cleaned the carbs and I was amazed at the nastiness inside. The fuel bowl drain screws were rusted at the tip and there were small flakes everywhere. On top of that the fuel had evaporated into a tar like resin that had clogged the passages and holes completely closed. It only took some patience, care and alot of carb cleaner to fix it though. 

If you try cleaning them yourself, do one at a time and take pix from a few angles with a camera before disassembling everything. (and at stages during the process) DON'T use wire or a drill bit to clean any holes. Don't want to change the size or shape of the holes.


----------



## OffShoreSkiff (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. Im definatly going to clean the carbs next.

The engine was completely serviced about 2 years ago. So i will start with the carbs.


----------



## OffShoreSkiff (Jun 28, 2009)

So i thought I needed a hydrofoil (SE sport300) and after a test run it would drag trying to get on plane. So I pulled to the beach and took it off and she runs great. Any chance i just dont need it?


----------



## OffShoreSkiff (Jun 28, 2009)

> My 1998 Honda 50 sat for a long time before I got it. I cleaned the carbs and I was amazed at the nastiness inside. The fuel bowl drain screws were rusted at the tip and there were small flakes everywhere. On top of that the fuel had evaporated into a tar like resin that had clogged the passages and holes completely closed. It only took some patience, care and alot of carb cleaner to fix it though.
> 
> If you try cleaning them yourself, do one at a time and take pix from a few angles with a camera before disassembling everything. (and at stages during the process) DON'T use wire or a drill bit to clean any holes. Don't want to change the size or shape of the holes.



Did you clean these yourself? If so, how hard was it?


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Yep I cleaned them myself. Not tooo hard if you're mechanically inclined. I have done it tons of times on motorcycles so that helped. 

There weren't any major gotcha's specific to this job. I took a bunch of pix that helped me when having to reinstall the linkages. 

Most importantly, do one at a time and pay close attention when disassembling them. There are some passages and brass pieces that should be handled carefully. The emulsion tube is brass and will most likely be clogged. it needs to be carefully pressed out using something softer than brass. I used a wood dowel (like a chopstick size) I had handy. Doesn't take much. 

I think it took me 1 1/2 hours or so but I wasn't rushing.

As always, "assembly is the reverse of removal"

Where do you live?


----------



## OffShoreSkiff (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks man. I have a mechanic that will do it for me for the $$$. But i was thinking of doing them myself. I live in West palm.


----------

